# What a Prick!



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/walter-palmer-cecil-the-lion-1.3170768


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder what a Zimbabwe prison is like. Let's hope this asshole gets a nice long stay in one.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone shoukd shove an arroe up his @$$ and let him wander through the jungle for 40 hours.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't even comment on this it upsets me so much. Most "humans" are complete trash.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What a poor excuse for a human being. He should be let go in a jungle with nothing more than his teeth and nails to survive with.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

My wife shared this on facebook. To top it off the next lion in the hierarchy will most likely kill all of Cecil's cubs.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Time to bring back public executions. I suspect nothing at all will happen to the dentist, and everyone else involved in setting this up will likely just get fined or a very short jail term, if anything at all. The planet can stand to lose a lot more people than endangered species.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

The problem is that he'll never get extradited. If it was an African violating a US law while visiting, they'd get him back and tried in a heartbeat. US muscle at work.

The reverse will not occur. It's just too bad!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with you guys? The dentist did nothing wrong, it was his guides who drew out the famous lion off the protected property, did you even read the story? Apparently nobody else on the internet did either.

Or is it that you don't like trophy hunters? Lots of them around (no, not me), right in your own neighbourhoods. I know several, and they are all, to a man, fine upstanding citizens of the type that most of us would agree we could use more of in Canada.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And why did the guides lure the famous lion off of the reserve ??



keto said:


> What the hell is wrong with you guys? The dentist did nothing wrong, it was his guides who drew out the famous lion off the protected property, did you even read the story? Apparently nobody else on the internet did either.
> 
> Or is it that you don't like trophy hunters? Lots of them around (no, not me), right in your own neighbourhoods. I know several, and they are all, to a man, fine upstanding citizens of the type that most of us would agree we could use more of in Canada.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Like Ricky Gervais said - shooting tin cans won't do. Something has to be killed. Mental.

Perhaps he did think it was legal. But, killing for sport and trophy is fucked up in my opinion. 

My opinion isn't educated. Just a feeling I gots.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

yep, he's a real mans man!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Trophy hunting is a very popular hobby, though expensive and so not as common as, say, guitar. It's very highly regulated, licenses are very limited and expensive, and generally from what I read the financial benefits go to the locals to a high degree. I can understand that it's not for everyone but this guy is being pilloried in large measure for something he didn't do, and the rest of it for a hobby he has that people don't like but is perfectly legal.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

So the guides lure the lion out of the reserve with meat tied to their vehicle, help him track the animal and let him shoot it with an arrow but he doesn't kill it. So they then hunt it down in the next 40 hours so he can then shoot it with a gun. Yeah, that's sport. What a di*k head.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

keto said:


> What the hell is wrong with you guys? The dentist did nothing wrong, it was his guides who drew out the famous lion off the protected property, did you even read the story? Apparently nobody else on the internet did either.
> 
> Or is it that you don't like trophy hunters? Lots of them around (no, not me), right in your own neighbourhoods. I know several, and they are all, to a man, fine upstanding citizens of the type that most of us would agree we could use more of in Canada.



Don't think there's anything wrong with anyone here, it would seem like a normal reaction to be disgusted by this story. "Palmer had pleaded guilty to making a false statement to federal wildlife officials in relation to the killing of a black bear in Wisconsin." The guy is a liar and a low life piece of shit.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Legally he might have done nothing wrong this time (unlike the other times he was charged), but he can't be much of a hunter if the guides had to tie a dead carcuss to the bumper of their vehicle to draw the animal out of the park, so he could ambush it with an arrow.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Also note that he had hunting dogs with him when he killed the leopard. You know, just to even things up.

7 lions with 1 arrow, man, he can brag about that for the rest of his life.



Tarbender said:


> Legally he might have done nothing wrong this time (unlike the other times he was charged), but he can't be much of a hunter if the guides had to tie a dead carcuss to the bumper of their vehicle to draw the animal out of the park, so he could ambush it with an arrow.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Trophy hunting is bullshit. Nowadays you can shoot something a couple of hundred yards away. That is NOT hunting
! Why not try breech cloth and a five foot long spear. 
As for the comment about Zimbabwean prisons, because of my job I had occasion to visit the odd Canadian. The prison is called Chikarubi, on the outskirts of Harare. Not a nice place. Open windows let in the cold in the winter and extreme heat in the summer. Also, the no windows lets in all kinds of insects, not the least of which is the mosquito that carries malaria. And who knows what else. Healthcare there? No. Dental care there? No. Meals? If you would call them that. Basically some reconstituted cornmeal- different from the cornmeal we get here. It will keep you alive.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

MONEY

Don't know if I can blame them. We live high on the hog, wasting all the worlds resources hand the guides more than likely have sweet FA.

Guy is a piece of shit though. Him and Nugent both...

Simple rules; If you aren't hungry, and aren't going to eat it, do not shoot it


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to hunt. I am still a fan of it and all for it. It is a good way to put healthy, natural meat on the table in a humane way.


This guy is not doing that, he is not a hunter, he is a killer.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I used to hunt. I am still a fan of it and all for it. It is a good way to put healthy, natural meat on the table in a humane way.
> 
> 
> This guy is not doing that, he is not a hunter, he is a killer.


I'm not a hunter, but I'm not against those that take pride in making a clean kill and consume the animal. Conservation with select harvesting is not a bad thing


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Scotty said:


> I'm not a hunter, but I'm not against those that take pride in making a clean kill and consume the animal. Conservation with select harvesting is not a bad thing



I agree, but we sure as hell aren't talking about that here!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I agree, but we sure as hell aren't talking about that here!


No we certainly arent. I think it is disgusting


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> What the hell is wrong with you guys? The dentist did nothing wrong, it was his guides who drew out the famous lion off the protected property, did you even read the story? Apparently nobody else on the internet did either.
> 
> Or is it that you don't like trophy hunters? Lots of them around (no, not me), right in your own neighbourhoods. I know several, and they are all, to a man, fine upstanding citizens of the type that most of us would agree we could use more of in Canada.


Yes, you're right, I don't like trophy hunters. Stating that they're all "to a man fine upstanding citizens" is shocking to me.

That's like saying he's a great guy except for the fact that he likes to kill beautiful animals for fun. Hunting to feed and clothe your family is one thing. Taking a life for sport is just disgusting.

Sick? Oh you betcha.

No we sure as F$#ck don't need more blood thirsty assholes in Canada.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is extremely upsetting! I knew what it was all about the moment I saw the title!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I really fail to see the pleasure in this type of thing. Must take a certain type of individual I guess. I never understood hunting. Always enjoyed fishing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> What the hell is wrong with you guys? The dentist did nothing wrong, it was his guides who drew out the famous lion off the protected property, did you even read the story? Apparently nobody else on the internet did either.
> 
> Or is it that you don't like trophy hunters? Lots of them around (no, not me), right in your own neighbourhoods. I know several, and they are all, to a man, fine upstanding citizens of the type that most of us would agree we could use more of in Canada.


A friend of my son has a father who is a guide in the Okanagan. He takes out a lot of 'trophy' hunters. We're talking people who only want the skin or the antlers etc.. If they don't want the meat, Pete gives it to places that feed the hungry. Most of them are not Canadian and from the ones I've met when I used to hunt, they can go home and stay there. From what I understand, the dentist knew what his guides were doing. If he didn't he shouldn't have been hunting. Most of the trophy hunters I know gave it up a long time ago 'cause like me they couldn't see the point.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

No matter what anyones opinion of this guy is I don't imagine that his dental business will be booming when he goes back to work.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> No matter what anyones opinion of this guy is I don't imagine that his dental business will be booming when he goes back to work.


Which is great - who in their right mind who help fund this asshole's excursions.

I'd be tempted to become his patient just to jab him with one of his own tools to see how _he_ likes it - let him walk around the office for 40 hours with something hanging out of him.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are a number of issues in this particular story that need to be separated:

1) The matter of "trophy hunting", in contrast to what one might call consumption hunting, where there is "sport" and practiced skill in the takedown, but the animal is consumed in as fulsome a manner as possible (skin, meat, etc.). While it doesn't appeal to me personally, I don't mind if someone shoots a buck, makes good use of the meat and hide, AND happens to have the head and/or antlers mounted as a memento/trophy. I do mind, however, taking an animal's life for the purpose of something that could be easily replicated by a simple photo.

2) The matter of what animals may be hunted is of concern to both hunters and non-hunters alike. Even IF the meat is consumed, and all parts used, we do not condone the hunting of endangered animals, or "meaningful" animals. There is no shortage of dogs on this earth, but killing a pet for meat is frowned upon; especially if it is someone else's pet. In this instance, there appears to be no shortage of lions, but this particular one was well-known to the populace, and apparently well-loved. Not quite a "pet", but not simply another anonymous beast.

3) The market for "guided" hunts by wealthy hunters can often bring out the worst in people. The guides, much like anyone without a steady job, who subsists on contracts, are eager to do just about anything to secure a contract; even illegal or immoral things. The contractee, at the same time, wants something substantial for their big ticket price. Neither party is strongly motivated to do the right thing.

4) The state of employment and law enforcement in Zimbabwe is pathetic. The Mugabe regime has shifted the fat of the land to a small select group, and left the rest to wither in the face of inconceivable inflation, unemployment, and corruption. That guy can't get pneumonia and die fast enough for my tastes.

5) The manner of "hunting" that was employed. As one interviewee I heard the other night noted, if you hunt bears, for example, you don't have to lure them. Lions, apparently, would need to be lured, otherwise you'd spend an awful long time trying to find them. Is that "sporting"? Not being a hunter, I can't say. Although it doesn't strike me as less sporting than putting out duck decoys and hiding in a blind. In both instances, one is drawing the prey to an advantageous location for easier hunting. And I suppose if the prey is capable of making you _*its*_ prey, you want the most advantage you can get. Was the combined use of arrow, and then eventually bullets appropriate, humane, and "sporting"? Based on what we've heard, no. If you're going to take a life, do it humanely and quickly.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

keto said:


> Trophy hunting is a very popular hobby, though expensive and so not as common as, say, guitar. It's very highly regulated, licenses are very limited and expensive, and generally from what I read the financial benefits go to the locals to a high degree. I can understand that it's not for everyone but this guy is being pilloried in large measure for something he didn't do, and the rest of it for a hobby he has that people don't like but is perfectly legal.


That's my understanding of the story as well, he paid good money for a hunt that was supposed to be completely legit. Would I have waited 40 hours to finish off a kill... no. Do I believe everything I read on the internet.... another no.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> This guy was an EXTREMELY experienced trophy hunter. I don't believe for a second that he didn't know what he was doing or that he got duped by his guides. The fact that he has a history of poaching is telling. I think the fact he was sanctioned in 2009 by the Minnesota Board of Dentistry for sexually assaulting a former employee and patient is also telling as to how much of an "upstanding citizen" he is.


He knew exactly what was going on, the guide he was using was someone that he has a long history with, you might even say they were friends to a degree. So he knew what they were doing. What he did not know was that it would explode in his face. Social media is becoming so strong that people like this are going to get crucified. Not only for things like this but in just about any category you can think of that goes against majority thinking. Mob rules. There could be a negative side to this, not in this case though.

The world is changing, views are changing. What was once acceptable may no longer be. Look what is happening in the Zoo and especially Marine exhibits like Marineland. They are a dying industry. It's only a matter of time before they are all gone. I am not sure one way or the other how I feel about the zoo's or the Marinelands. In one regard it gives humans the chance to see these creatures up close where they would never have that opportunity. On the other hand it's a pretty shitty life for the ones in the cages. Can we sacrifice those few for the good of humanity? Not sure. 

But this kind of hunting will soon become very underground and eventually be wiped out. The majority of people won't stand for it and at the very least you won't be able to brag about it or risk being beaten to death by some lunatic. Try posting a pic of yourself in your new fur coat on FB and see what happens.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Legally he might have done nothing wrong this time (unlike the other times he was charged), but he can't be much of a hunter if the guides had to tie a dead carcuss to the bumper of their vehicle to draw the animal out of the park, so he could ambush it with an arrow.


It's what hunters do. I am not one but I know some. Everything about hunting is based on deception - from using decoys to bird calls, to any number of other practices designed to lure an animal to the "kill zone".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> This guy was an EXTREMELY experienced trophy hunter. I don't believe for a second that he didn't know what he was doing or that he got duped by his guides. The fact that he has a history of poaching is telling. I think the fact he was sanctioned in 2009 by the Minnesota Board of Dentistry for sexually assaulting a former employee and patient is also telling as to how much of an "upstanding citizen" he is.


There are several levels/forms of "not knowing". What has elicited so much of the reaction is that the particular lion in question was well-known and well-loved. I suspect that, had he known that in advance, he likely would have pursued a different lion so as to evade the notoriety and public rebuke he's getting now. The reproach for the manner in which the lion was hunted, and the taking of the head for trophy purposes, would have been the same, and on the same level as what happens when poachers cut the horn off a rhino for sale as boner-mojo. But, just as there is a difference between sacrificing just any old rhino for their horn, and killing "Roger the Rhino" (the children's long-time favourite at the zoo) for his horn, there is a difference between trophy hunting ANY lion and THIS one.

Of course, if he_ knew _this was the most popular lion in Zimbabwe, because the guides told him so, and he_ still _insisted on taking it as trophy, despite the easily-anticipated outrage, then above and beyond all the contempt directed at him, the man's an idiot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> There are several levels/forms of "not knowing". What has elicited so much of the reaction is that the particular lion in question was well-known and well-loved. I suspect that, had he known that in advance, he likely would have pursued a different lion so as to evade the notoriety and public rebuke he's getting now. The reproach for the manner in which the lion was hunted, and the taking of the head for trophy purposes, would have been the same, and on the same level as what happens when poachers cut the horn off a rhino for sale as boner-mojo. But, just as there is a difference between sacrificing just any old rhino for their horn, and killing "Roger the Rhino" (the children's long-time favourite at the zoo) for his horn, there is a difference between trophy hunting ANY lion and THIS one.
> 
> Of course, if he_ knew _this was the most popular lion in Zimbabwe, because the guides told him so, and he_ still _insisted on taking it as trophy, despite the easily-anticipated outrage, then above and beyond all the contempt directed at him, the man's an idiot.



I think the whole "Cecil" thing is just sauce for the goose. The practice or sport itself is just not socially acceptable anymore. It's a dwindling breed and will only get further pushed into obscurity. Look what happened to that 19 year old girl that posted her kill on FB a while back. She was crucified. Nobody wants to see this shit anymore. Perhaps a very small group of like minded people but the vast majority won't stand for it. So in terms of boasting about your kills you are going to be relegated to small forums and groups and not main stream media. of course, if you can't proudly display your trophy, what's the point? I am sure that more than a few visitors to this guy's trophy room were appalled while he stood there with a semi erection describing in detail how he got each one. 

His group of friends would slowly but surely shrink to the point he was left with a few like minded people and his wife and kids, who most likely don't like him much anyway, especially his wife after he had to pay off that receptionist he was trying to score with. I can only imagine my wife's response if I told her I wanted to spend $60,000 to go to Africa and kill a lion. Actually, I can't think of anyone I know that would not look at me like I was totally fucked in the head.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's what hunters do. I am not one but I know some. Everything about hunting is based on deception - from using decoys to bird calls, to any number of other practices designed to lure an animal to the "kill zone".


Decoys and dead carcasses or food for bait are completely different things.

Waitng in ambush with a weapon while an animal is lured into your kill zone with a carcass is as sleezy and gutless as it gets IMO.

Hunters DON't do that.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> I suspect nothing at all will happen to the dentist, and everyone else involved in setting this up will likely just get fined or a very short jail term, if anything


Heard on the news last night that the two guides are facing poaching charges. They could get up to 15 years in prison if convicted. They take this thing very seriously in Zimbabwe.
Too bad they'll never extradite the dentist.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't agree with killing any animal!

This whole "big game hunter" story made me want to literally throw up!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

The guy isn't a hunter he's a poacher. Him and others like him make hunters looks really bad. I don't get trophy hunting myself, never mind going after endangered species. I would never shoot something I'm not going to eat. I just don't see the point of it. The only exception I would ever make to that is killing a problem coyote or wolf. I have friends that have hunted coyote to help out some farmers that are loosing livestock. But other than that, not a chance.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Decoys and dead carcasses or food for bait are completely different things.
> 
> Waitng in ambush with a weapon while an animal is lured into your kill zone with a carcass is as sleezy and gutless as it gets IMO.
> 
> Hunters DON't do that.


Ever put a worm on a hook? :smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

This makes me so sick...I don't even know where to begin


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Ever put a worm on a hook? :smile-new::smile-new:



Sure, but I see a distinction between that and setting rotting meat in a kill zone and then shooting the animal when it comes into range.

If you want to go to extremes then yes, one might make the argument that sport fishing is also cruel.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Plus he lured it away from a protected park. What's next, go hunting at the zoo?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They're considering an extradition now.

This guy is probably wishing he had kept his tough guy great white hunter thing to himself now.

Actually people are getting carried away. Let the law deal with him. 

Crowds of people around his home and office with signs seems extreme to me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The nutjobs are also going after his daughter now, she owns a dance studio, as if she had anything to do with this. This guy deserves whatever is coming to him but leave his daughter, and the rest of his family out of it. I feel sorry enough for them just living with this guy as it is.



Milkman said:


> They're considering an extradition now.
> 
> This guy is probably wishing he had kept his tough guy great white hunter thing to himself now.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Humans are a funny bunch. Especially your North American urban breed. We kill and slaughter each other on a regular basis, have been for centuries and we continue the practice with little change. But when an animal is involved we can lose our minds. Yes, it's a really dumb sport IMO but we have the whack jobs that want to take it beyond reason. It's unfortunate. 

A different perspective here



> "I'm not surprised," said Kenny Hudson, a Métis hunter from Fort Smith, N.W.T. "People who live in cities make a pretty big deal out of anything that brings harm to animals.
> 
> 
> "They walk by people on the street that really need help, and don't even give those people a second thought. You know, something happens to an animal, they're all upset."
> ...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

WCGill said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/walter-palmer-cecil-the-lion-1.3170768


If he's a prick what about this group. Taking almost 1/2 a billion dollars a year of tax payers money, and targets blacks and Hispanics and their founderess Margaret Sanger proudly proclaimed. One of its main tenants firmly founded in eugenics.

Lions are nice. Fellow human beings are #1 on my list of should be protected species. Hitler didn't think so.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sambonee said:


> If he's a prick what about this group. Taking almost 1/2 a billion dollars.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sambonee said:


> If he's a prick what about this group. Taking almost 1/2 a billion dollars.


Precisely my point. We are a funny species


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

By the way, Mr. Palmer just stopped by to say 'Hi'.

View attachment 14917


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

More (disgusting) fuel for the fire:

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2015/08/03/giraffe-hunter-sparks-fury-online.html


Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Killing for fun.

Something to be proud of. Definitely want a picture to show your grand kids.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, something seriously twisted in their heads. Killing for food is one thing, killing so you can say "hey, look at what I killed" is something entirely different.

“When you hunt an animal, everybody just thinks we’re cold-hearted killers, and it’s not that,” she told host Carson Daly. “There is a connection with the animal. Just because we hunt them doesn’t mean we don’t have a respect for them.”

What a complete load of bullshit!



Milkman said:


> Killing for fun.
> 
> Something to be proud of. Definitely want a picture to show your grand kids.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Yep, something seriously twisted in their heads. Killing for food is one thing, killing so you can say "hey, look at what I killed" is something entirely different.
> 
> “When you hunt an animal, everybody just thinks we’re cold-hearted killers, and it’s not that,” she told host Carson Daly. “There is a connection with the animal. Just because we hunt them doesn’t mean we don’t have a respect for them.”
> 
> What a complete load of bullshit!


Well, call me weird, but I'd rather be disrespected than shot and decapitated.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I also noticed in the pic with the vicious giraffe that she had her scoped rifle mounted on a tripod beside her. That sounds like a really sporting way to kill something.



Milkman said:


> Well, call me weird, but I'd rather be disrespected than shot and decapitated.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I also noticed in the pic with the vicious giraffe that she had her scoped rifle mounted on a tripod beside her. That sounds like a really sporting way to kill something.



One step away from doing it from your couch. Press a button, an animal dies.

What courage and sport!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I also noticed in the pic with the vicious giraffe that she had her scoped rifle mounted on a tripod beside her. That sounds like a really sporting way to kill something.


What's wrong with a scope or a tripod? A week ago you guys are bitching about a dentist taking out a lion and letting it suffer for 40 hours and now it's crying about how using a scope makes the job too easy. So what is the preferred method, walk up to the animal with a fork and knife and ask for a blade steak?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Morkolo said:


> What's wrong with a scope or a tripod? A week ago you guys are bitching about a dentist taking out a lion and letting it suffer for 40 hours and now it's crying about how using a scope makes the job too easy. So what is the preferred method, walk up to the animal with a fork and knife and ask for a blade steak?



No kidding, right? I'm sure some people don't understand our hobby too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

Morkolo said:


> So what is the preferred method, walk up to the animal with a fork and knife and ask for a blade steak?


[video=youtube;niOm01dEzzI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niOm01dEzzI[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well nothing has to die to participate in any of my hobbies. Well OK, maybe some of the audience.

Don't get me wrong, I like meat, in fact I'll be cooking steaks on the barby today. What we're talking about here has nothing to do with food or eating though, it's just killing something for the thrill of killing it. I just can't get my head around that, sorry, we'll just have to agree to disagree.



keto said:


> No kidding, right? I'm sure some people don't understand our hobby too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think most people have a major problem with hunting provided there is some logic to it. Every living thing on the planet has to eat something. We are predominantly a meat eating species. Been killing and eating animals from day one. But to kill an animal and leave it's carcass rotting in a field so you can put it's head on your wall is just wrong in so many ways that I would hope that even most "hunters" would agree with that. we are the smartest of the living creatures (may be some debate on that) so we get to create weapons that far surpass the abilities of the hunted to evade us entirely. We win. But let's keep it somewhat real shall we. Sticking dead animal heads on your wall is simply draconian. 

The other thing that needs to be driven off the planet is the killing of animals for certain body parts to be used in quasi medical treatments in backwards countries or giving an old Asian dude a hard on. It's time to grow up folks. There may be intelligent beings watching us.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Well nothing has to die to participate in any of my hobbies. *Well OK, maybe some of the audience.*


Thanks for the laugh!

Is that why you decided to sell some of your lethal gear recently?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, be kind to audience month.



greco said:


> Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Is that why you decided to sell some of your lethal gear recently?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


Not really but I get the humor!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;iiFdrepnhX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiFdrepnhX4[/video]


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I get the argument about beef and pork etc.etc. But sport killing of animals who's future is in serious question to begin with is disturbing. Clowns like our dentist friend here who've got far more money than brains just don't get it. The logic is: if it's rare, it's worth more therefore I have to have one....not much different than the scumbag poachers who are in the process of extirpating the Rhino.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This made me smile!

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world/bangladesh-shoots-dead-six-alleged-tiger-poachers/ar-BBlAk9d


- - - Updated - - -

Six tiger poachers shot to death! happy!:applouse:

- - - Updated - - -

It's about time!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

mhammer said:


> [video=youtube;iiFdrepnhX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiFdrepnhX4[/video]





> Men in helicopters fly, shooting rhino's from the sky


:sSig_help: Rhino's can fly?


----------

